# ent sleep endoscopy



## cierra329 (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone know the cpt code for drug induced sleep endoscopy. The patient had failed a cpap multiple times. The Dr. Is now going to do a sleep induced drug endoscopy to monitor her snoring and level of obstruciton. 
The only code I could find for this is 31575. he is going to be doing a lot of these so if there is a better code for it that would be great.. Thanks


----------

